# wacom  recognized by hal,not working,wacom driverd loaded

## baptiste

Hello everybody,

I'm having trouble getting my Wacom Bamboo tablet to work with Gentoo.

I've read the wiki and searched this forum. Tried everything, nothing helps.

I've emerged linuxwacom, xinput, xsetpointer, but no avail.

Lsmod | grep wacom shows wacom module loaded. Lshal shows wacomtablet, but not as an input device, loaded the thirdparty .fdi, no help there. lsusb shows wacom. 

I am using udev and hal to get my inputdevices over to X, but in Xorg.conf no mention of wacom ... X works perfect, without an xorg.conf.

```

ls -al /dev/input

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root     380 Jan 12 22:43 .

drwxr-xr-x 18 root root   14580 Jan 12 22:44 ..

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root      80 Jan 12 22:43 by-id

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     160 Jan 12 22:43 by-path

crw-r-----  1 root root 13,  64 Jan 12 22:43 event0

crw-r-----  1 root root 13,  65 Jan 12 22:43 event1

crw-r-----  1 root root 13,  66 Jan 12 22:43 event2

crw-r-----  1 root root 13,  67 Jan 12 22:43 event3

crw-r-----  1 root root 13,  68 Jan 12 22:43 event4

crw-r-----  1 root root 13,  69 Jan 12 22:43 event5

crw-r-----  1 root root 13,  70 Jan 12 22:43 event6

crw-r-----  1 root root 13,  71 Jan 12 22:43 event7

crw-r-----  1 root root 13,  72 Jan 12 22:43 event8

crw-r-----  1 root root 13,  63 Jan 12 22:43 mice

crw-r-----  1 root root 13,  32 Jan 12 22:43 mouse0

crw-r-----  1 root root 13,  33 Jan 12 22:43 mouse1

crw-r-----  1 root root 13,  34 Jan 12 22:43 mouse2

crw-r-----  1 root root 10, 223 Jan 12 22:43 uinput

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      18 Jan 12 22:43 wacom -> ../bus/usb/002/002

```

[code:1:3860b135bf]

LSHAL

Dumping 94 device(s) from the Global Device List:

-------------------------------------------------

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'

  info.addons = {'hald-addon-cpufreq', 'hald-addon-cpufreq'} (string list)

  info.callouts.add = {'hal-storage-cleanup-all-mountpoints'} (string list)

  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement'} (string list)

  info.product = 'Computer'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'unknown'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_argnames = {'num_seconds_to_sleep', 'num_seconds_to_sleep', '', '', '', 'enable_power_save'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_execpaths = {'hal-system-power-suspend', 'hal-system-power-suspend-hybrid', 'hal-system-power-hibernate', 'hal-system-power-shutdown', 'hal-system-power-reboot', 'hal-system-power-set-power-save'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_names = {'Suspend', 'SuspendHybrid', 'Hibernate', 'Shutdown', 'Reboot', 'SetPowerSave'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_signatures = {'i', 'i', '', '', '', 'b'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.version = '0.5.13'  (string)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.version.major = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.version.micro = 13  (0xd)  (int)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.version.minor = 5  (0x5)  (int)

  power_management.can_hibernate = true  (bool)

  power_management.can_suspend = true  (bool)

  power_management.can_suspend_hybrid = false  (bool)

  power_management.is_powersave_set = false  (bool)

  power_management.quirk.vbe_post = true  (bool)

  system.board.product = 'Lugano M'  (string)

  system.board.serial = 'LXA51051635450462AEM01'  (string)

  system.board.vendor = 'Acer, Inc.'  (string)

  system.board.version = 'Not Applicable'  (string)

  system.chassis.manufacturer = '    , Inc.'  (string)

  system.chassis.type = 'Other'  (string)

  system.firmware.release_date = '08/24/05'  (string)

  system.firmware.vendor = 'Acer'  (string)

  system.firmware.version = '3A27'  (string)

  system.formfactor = 'unknown'  (string)

  system.hardware.primary_video.product = 25392  (0x6330)  (int)

  system.hardware.primary_video.vendor = 4153  (0x1039)  (int)

  system.hardware.product = 'Aspire 5000'  (string)

  system.hardware.serial = 'LXA51051635450462AEM01'  (string)

  system.hardware.uuid = '209FF3A5-2915-DA11-A85C-00C09FEBA8F9'  (string)

  system.hardware.vendor = 'Acer, inc.'  (string)

  system.hardware.version = 'Not Applicable'  (string)

  system.kernel.machine = 'x86_64'  (string)

  system.kernel.name = 'Linux'  (string)

  system.kernel.version = '2.6.31-gentoo-r6'  (string)

  system.kernel.version.major = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  system.kernel.version.micro = 31  (0x1f)  (int)

  system.kernel.version.minor = 6  (0x6)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_3'

  button.has_state = true  (bool)

  button.state.value = false  (bool)

  button.type = 'lid'  (string)

  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)

  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.switch', 'button'} (string list)

  info.category = 'input'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'Lid Switch'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_3'  (string)

  input.device = '/dev/input/event6'  (string)

  input.product = 'Lid Switch'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event6'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input6/event6'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_timer'

  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/timer'  (string)

  alsa.type = 'timer'  (string)

  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)

  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'ALSA Timer Device'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_timer'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/timer'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/timer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer_0'

  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)

  info.category = 'oss'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'OSS Sequencer Device'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer_0'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/sequencer2'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/sequencer2'  (string)

  oss.device_file = '/dev/sequencer2'  (string)

  oss.type = 'sequencer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer'

  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)

  info.category = 'oss'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'OSS Sequencer Device'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/sequencer'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/sequencer'  (string)

  oss.device_file = '/dev/sequencer'  (string)

  oss.type = 'sequencer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_sequencer'

  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/seq'  (string)

  alsa.type = 'sequencer'  (string)

  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)

  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'ALSA Sequencer Device'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_sequencer'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/seq'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/seq'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_00_00_00_0'

  info.capabilities = {'net'} (string list)

  info.category = 'net'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_00_00_00_0'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/net/tunl0'  (string)

  net.address = '00:00:00:00'  (string)

  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 768  (0x300)  (int)

  net.interface = 'tunl0'  (string)

  net.linux.ifindex = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_computer_loopback'

  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.loopback'} (string list)

  info.category = 'net.loopback'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'Loopback device Interface'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_computer_loopback'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/net/lo'  (string)

  net.address = '00:00:00:00:00:00'  (string)

  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 772  (0x304)  (int)

  net.interface = 'lo'  (string)

  net.linux.ifindex = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_00_00_00'

  info.capabilities = {'net'} (string list)

  info.category = 'net'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_00_00_00'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/net/gre0'  (string)

  net.address = '00:00:00:00'  (string)

  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 778  (0x30a)  (int)

  net.interface = 'gre0'  (string)

  net.linux.ifindex = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_2'

  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.mouse'} (string list)

  info.category = 'input'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'Macintosh mouse button emulation'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_2'  (string)

  input.device = '/dev/input/event0'  (string)

  input.product = 'Macintosh mouse button emulation'  (string)

  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event0'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/input/input0/event0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_1'

  button.has_state = false  (bool)

  button.type = 'sleep'  (string)

  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)

  info.capabilities = {'input', 'button', 'input.keys'} (string list)

  info.category = 'input'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'Sleep Button'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_1'  (string)

  input.device = '/dev/input/event8'  (string)

  input.product = 'Sleep Button'  (string)

  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)

  input.xkb.layout = 'be'  (string)

  input.xkb.model = 'evdev'  (string)

  input.xkb.rules = 'base'  (string)

  input.xkb.variant = ''  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event8'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input8/event8'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_0'

  button.has_state = false  (bool)

  button.type = 'power'  (string)

  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)

  info.capabilities = {'input', 'button', 'input.keys'} (string list)

  info.category = 'input'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'Power Button'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_0'  (string)

  input.device = '/dev/input/event7'  (string)

  input.product = 'Power Button'  (string)

  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)

  input.xkb.layout = 'be'  (string)

  input.xkb.model = 'evdev'  (string)

  input.xkb.rules = 'base'  (string)

  input.xkb.variant = ''  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event7'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input7/event7'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_power_supply_battery_BAT1'

  battery.charge_level.current = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  battery.charge_level.design = 65120  (0xfe60)  (int)

  battery.charge_level.last_full = 8554  (0x216a)  (int)

  battery.charge_level.percentage = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  battery.charge_level.rate = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  battery.is_rechargeable = true  (bool)

  battery.model = '01ZL'  (string)

  battery.present = true  (bool)

  battery.rechargeable.is_charging = true  (bool)

  battery.rechargeable.is_discharging = false  (bool)

  battery.reporting.current = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  battery.reporting.design = 4400  (0x1130)  (int)

  battery.reporting.last_full = 578  (0x242)  (int)

  battery.reporting.rate = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  battery.reporting.technology = 'Li-ion'  (string)

  battery.reporting.unit = 'mAh'  (string)

  battery.serial = '411'  (string)

  battery.technology = 'lithium-ion'  (string)

  battery.type = 'primary'  (string)

  battery.vendor = 'SANYO'  (string)

  battery.voltage.current = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  battery.voltage.design = 14800  (0x39d0)  (int)

  battery.voltage.unit = 'mV'  (string)

  info.capabilities = {'battery'} (string list)

  info.category = 'battery'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = '01ZL'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'power_supply'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_power_supply_battery_BAT1'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'power_supply'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT1'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_power_supply_ac_adapter_ACAD'

  ac_adapter.present = true  (bool)

  info.capabilities = {'ac_adapter'} (string list)

  info.category = 'ac_adapter'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'Generic AC Adapter Device'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'power_supply'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_power_supply_ac_adapter_ACAD'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'power_supply'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/ACPI0003:00/power_supply/ACAD'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input'

  button.has_state = false  (bool)

  button.type = 'power'  (string)

  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)

  info.capabilities = {'input', 'button', 'input.keys'} (string list)

  info.category = 'input'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'Power Button'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input'  (string)

  input.device = '/dev/input/event5'  (string)

  input.product = 'Power Button'  (string)

  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)

  input.xkb.layout = 'be'  (string)

  input.xkb.model = 'evdev'  (string)

  input.xkb.rules = 'base'  (string)

  input.xkb.variant = ''  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event5'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input5/event5'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_SYN1003'

  info.linux.driver = 'i8042 aux'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'PnP Device (SYN1003)'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_SYN1003'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07'  (string)

  pnp.id = 'SYN1003'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0303'

  info.linux.driver = 'i8042 kbd'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'IBM Enhanced (101/102-key, PS/2 mouse support)'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0303'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:06'  (string)

  pnp.description = 'IBM Enhanced (101/102-key, PS/2 mouse support)'  (string)

  pnp.id = 'PNP0303'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c04'

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'Math Coprocessor'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c04'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:05'  (string)

  pnp.description = 'Math Coprocessor'  (string)

  pnp.id = 'PNP0c04'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c02'

  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'General ID for reserving resources required by PnP motherboard registers. (Not device specific.)'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c02'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:04'  (string)

  pnp.description = 'General ID for reserving resources required by PnP motherboard registers. (Not device specific.)'  (string)

  pnp.id = 'PNP0c02'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0800'

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'AT-style speaker sound'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0800'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:03'  (string)

  pnp.description = 'AT-style speaker sound'  (string)

  pnp.id = 'PNP0800'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0b00'

  info.linux.driver = 'rtc_cmos'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'AT Real-Time Clock'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0b00'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:02'  (string)

  pnp.description = 'AT Real-Time Clock'  (string)

  pnp.id = 'PNP0b00'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0200'

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'AT DMA Controller'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0200'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:01'  (string)

  pnp.description = 'AT DMA Controller'  (string)

  pnp.id = 'PNP0200'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0a03'

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'PCI Bus'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0a03'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:00'  (string)

  pnp.description = 'PCI Bus'  (string)

  pnp.id = 'PNP0a03'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_vga16fb_0'

  info.linux.driver = 'vga16fb'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'Platform Device (vga16fb.0)'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_vga16fb_0'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/vga16fb.0'  (string)

  platform.id = 'vga16fb.0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_vesafb_0'

  info.linux.driver = 'vesafb'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'Platform Device (vesafb.0)'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_vesafb_0'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/vesafb.0'  (string)

  platform.id = 'vesafb.0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_uvesafb_0'

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'Platform Device (uvesafb.0)'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_uvesafb_0'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/uvesafb.0'  (string)

  platform.id = 'uvesafb.0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_serial8250'

  info.linux.driver = 'serial8250'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'Platform Device (serial8250)'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_serial8250'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/serial8250'  (string)

  platform.id = 'serial8250'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_regulatory_0'

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'Platform Device (regulatory.0)'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_regulatory_0'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/regulatory.0'  (string)

  platform.id = 'regulatory.0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_pcspkr'

  info.linux.driver = 'pcspkr'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'Platform Device (pcspkr)'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_pcspkr'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/pcspkr'  (string)

  platform.id = 'pcspkr'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_pcspkr_logicaldev_input'

  info.capabilities = {'input'} (string list)

  info.category = 'input'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_pcspkr'  (string)

  info.product = 'PC Speaker'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_pcspkr_logicaldev_input'  (string)

  input.device = '/dev/input/event1'  (string)

  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_pcspkr'  (string)

  input.product = 'PC Speaker'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event1'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input1/event1'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042'

  info.linux.driver = 'i8042'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'Platform Device (i8042)'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042'  (string)

  platform.id = 'i8042'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port'

  info.linux.driver = 'psmouse'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042'  (string)

  info.product = 'i8042 AUX port'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'serio'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'serio'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1'  (string)

  serio.description = 'i8042 AUX port'  (string)

  serio.id = 'serio1'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port_logicaldev_input'

  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.touchpad'} (string list)

  info.category = 'input'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port'  (string)

  info.product = 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port_logicaldev_input'  (string)

  input.device = '/dev/input/event3'  (string)

  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port'  (string)

  input.product = 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'  (string)

  input.x11_driver = 'synaptics'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event3'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input3/event3'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'

  info.linux.driver = 'atkbd'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042'  (string)

  info.product = 'i8042 KBD port'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'serio'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'serio'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0'  (string)

  serio.description = 'i8042 KBD port'  (string)

  serio.id = 'serio0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port_logicaldev_input'

  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)

  info.callouts.add = {'hal-setup-keymap', 'hal-setup-keymap'} (string list)

  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.keyboard', 'input.keypad', 'input.keys', 'input.keymap', 'button'} (string list)

  info.category = 'input'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'  (string)

  info.product = 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port_logicaldev_input'  (string)

  input.device = '/dev/input/event2'  (string)

  input.keymap.data = {'e025:help', 'e026:setup', 'e027:battery', 'e029:switchvideomode', 'e033:euro', 'e034:dollar', 'e04e:brightnessup', 'e054:bluetooth', 'e055:wlan', 'e056:wlan', 'e057:bluetooth', 'e058:bluetooth', 'e059:brightnessup', 'e06e:brightnessup', 'e06f:brightnessdown', 'e071:f22', 'e072:f22', 'e073:prog2', 'e074:prog1', 'e075:presentation', 'e078:fn', 'e079:f23'} (string list)

  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'  (string)

  input.product = 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'  (string)

  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)

  input.xkb.layout = 'be'  (string)

  input.xkb.model = 'evdev'  (string)

  input.xkb.rules = 'base'  (string)

  input.xkb.variant = ''  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event2'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2/event2'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1022_1103'

  info.linux.driver = 'k8temp'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1022_1103'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:18.3'  (string)

  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:18.3'  (string)

  pci.product = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control'  (string)

  pci.product_id = 4355  (0x1103)  (int)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.vendor = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'  (string)

  pci.vendor_id = 4130  (0x1022)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1022_1102'

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1022_1102'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:18.2'  (string)

  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:18.2'  (string)

  pci.product = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller'  (string)

  pci.product_id = 4354  (0x1102)  (int)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.vendor = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'  (string)

  pci.vendor_id = 4130  (0x1022)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1022_1101'

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1022_1101'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:18.1'  (string)

  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:18.1'  (string)

  pci.product = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map'  (string)

  pci.product_id = 4353  (0x1101)  (int)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.vendor = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'  (string)

  pci.vendor_id = 4130  (0x1022)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1022_1100'

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1022_1100'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:18.0'  (string)

  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:18.0'  (string)

  pci.product = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration'  (string)

  pci.product_id = 4352  (0x1100)  (int)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.vendor = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'  (string)

  pci.vendor_id = 4130  (0x1022)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_14e4_4318'

  info.linux.driver = 'b43-pci-bridge'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_14e4_4318'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'Broadcom Corporation'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0'  (string)

  pci.device_class = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 128  (0x80)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0'  (string)

  pci.product = 'BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller'  (string)

  pci.product_id = 17176  (0x4318)  (int)

  pci.subsys_product = 'TravelMate 2410'  (string)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 786  (0x312)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'AMBIT Microsystem Corp.'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 5224  (0x1468)  (int)

  pci.vendor = 'Broadcom Corporation'  (string)

  pci.vendor_id = 5348  (0x14e4)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ssb__null_'

  info.bus = 'ssb'  (string)

  info.linux.driver = 'b43'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_14e4_4318'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'ssb'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ssb__null_'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'ssb'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/ssb0:0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/ssb0:0'  (string)

  ssb.bus_id = 'ssb0:0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_14_a4_58_99_c5_0'

  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.80211control'} (string list)

  info.category = 'net.80211control'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ssb__null_'  (string)

  info.product = 'Networking Wireless Control Interface'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_14_a4_58_99_c5_0'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/ssb0:0/net/wmaster0'  (string)

  net.address = '00:14:a4:58:99:c5'  (string)

  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 801  (0x321)  (int)

  net.interface = 'wmaster0'  (string)

  net.linux.ifindex = 5  (0x5)  (int)

  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ssb__null_'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_14_a4_58_99_c5'

  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.80211'} (string list)

  info.category = 'net.80211'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ssb__null_'  (string)

  info.product = 'WLAN Interface'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_14_a4_58_99_c5'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/ssb0:0/net/wlan0'  (string)

  net.80211.mac_address = 88656615877  (0x14a45899c5)  (uint64)

  net.address = '00:14:a4:58:99:c5'  (string)

  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  net.interface = 'wlan0'  (string)

  net.linux.ifindex = 6  (0x6)  (int)

  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ssb__null_'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ssb__null__rfkill_phy0_wlan'

  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-rfkill-killswitch'} (string list)

  info.capabilities = {'killswitch'} (string list)

  info.category = 'killswitch'  (string)

  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch'} (string list)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ssb__null_'  (string)

  info.product = 'phy0 wlan Killswitch'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'rfkill'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ssb__null__rfkill_phy0_wlan'  (string)

  killswitch.access_method = 'rfkill'  (string)

  killswitch.name = 'phy0'  (string)

  killswitch.state = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  killswitch.type = 'wlan'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'rfkill'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/ssb0:0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_ac50'

  info.linux.driver = 'yenta_cardbus'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_ac50'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'Texas Instruments'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0'  (string)

  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 7  (0x7)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0'  (string)

  pci.product = 'PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller'  (string)

  pci.product_id = 44112  (0xac50)  (int)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 131  (0x83)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Acer Incorporated [ALI]'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4133  (0x1025)  (int)

  pci.vendor = 'Texas Instruments'  (string)

  pci.vendor_id = 4172  (0x104c)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1039_900'

  info.linux.driver = 'sis900'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1039_900'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0'  (string)

  pci.device_class = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0'  (string)

  pci.product = 'SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet'  (string)

  pci.product_id = 2304  (0x900)  (int)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 131  (0x83)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Acer Incorporated [ALI]'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4133  (0x1025)  (int)

  pci.vendor = 'Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]'  (string)

  pci.vendor_id = 4153  (0x1039)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_c0_9f_eb_a8_f9'

  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.80203', 'wake_on_lan'} (string list)

  info.category = 'net.80203'  (string)

  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan'} (string list)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1039_900'  (string)

  info.product = 'Networking Interface'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_c0_9f_eb_a8_f9'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/net/eth0'  (string)

  net.80203.mac_address = 827316742393  (0xc09feba8f9)  (uint64)

  net.address = '00:c0:9f:eb:a8:f9'  (string)

  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  net.interface = 'eth0'  (string)

  net.linux.ifindex = 4  (0x4)  (int)

  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1039_900'  (string)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_argnames = {'', '', 'enable'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_execpaths = {'hal-system-wol-supported', 'hal-system-wol-enabled', 'hal-system-wol-enable'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_names = {'GetSupported', 'GetEnabled', 'SetEnabled'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_signatures = {'', '', 'b'} (string list)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1039_7002'

  info.linux.driver = 'ehci_hcd'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'USB 2.0 Controller'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1039_7002'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.2'  (string)

  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)

  pci.device_protocol = 32  (0x20)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.2'  (string)

  pci.product = 'USB 2.0 Controller'  (string)

  pci.product_id = 28674  (0x7002)  (int)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 131  (0x83)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Acer Incorporated [ALI]'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4133  (0x1025)  (int)

  pci.vendor = 'Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]'  (string)

  pci.vendor_id = 4153  (0x1039)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_03_2'

  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1039_7002'  (string)

  info.product = '2.0 root hub'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_03_2'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/001/001'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.2/usb1'  (string)

  usb_device.bus_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)

  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)

  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)

  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)

  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.2/usb1'  (string)

  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.num_ports = 6  (0x6)  (int)

  usb_device.product = '2.0 root hub'  (string)

  usb_device.product_id = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:03.2'  (string)

  usb_device.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)

  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)

  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)

  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_03_2_if0'

  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_03_2'  (string)

  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_03_2_if0'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.2/usb1/1-0:1.0'  (string)

  usb.bus_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)

  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)

  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)

  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)

  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)

  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.2/usb1/1-0:1.0'  (string)

  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.num_ports = 6  (0x6)  (int)

  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)

  usb.product_id = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  usb.serial = '0000:00:03.2'  (string)

  usb.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)

  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)

  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)

  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1039_7001_0'

  info.linux.driver = 'ohci_hcd'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'USB 1.1 Controller'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1039_7001_0'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.1'  (string)

  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)

  pci.device_protocol = 16  (0x10)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.1'  (string)

  pci.product = 'USB 1.1 Controller'  (string)

  pci.product_id = 28673  (0x7001)  (int)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 131  (0x83)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Acer Incorporated [ALI]'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4133  (0x1025)  (int)

  pci.vendor = 'Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]'  (string)

  pci.vendor_id = 4153  (0x1039)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_03_1'

  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1039_7001_0'  (string)

  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_03_1'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/003/001'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.1/usb3'  (string)

  usb_device.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)

  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)

  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)

  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)

  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.1/usb3'  (string)

  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.num_ports = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)

  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:03.1'  (string)

  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)

  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)

  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)

  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_93a_2510_noserial'

  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_03_1'  (string)

  info.product = 'Hama Optical Mouse'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_93a_2510_noserial'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'Pixart Imaging, Inc.'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/003/002'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.1/usb3/3-2'  (string)

  usb_device.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)

  usb_device.configuration = 'HID-compliant MOUSE'  (string)

  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 256  (0x100)  (int)

  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.is_self_powered = false  (bool)

  usb_device.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.1/usb3/3-2'  (string)

  usb_device.max_power = 100  (0x64)  (int)

  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.product = 'Hama Optical Mouse'  (string)

  usb_device.product_id = 9488  (0x2510)  (int)

  usb_device.speed = 1.5 (1.5) (double)

  usb_device.vendor = 'Pixart Imaging, Inc.'  (string)

  usb_device.vendor_id = 2362  (0x93a)  (int)

  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_93a_2510_noserial_if0'

  info.linux.driver = 'usbhid'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_93a_2510_noserial'  (string)

  info.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_93a_2510_noserial_if0'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0'  (string)

  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)

  usb.configuration = 'HID-compliant MOUSE'  (string)

  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.device_revision_bcd = 256  (0x100)  (int)

  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.interface.protocol = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.is_self_powered = false  (bool)

  usb.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0'  (string)

  usb.max_power = 100  (0x64)  (int)

  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)

  usb.product_id = 9488  (0x2510)  (int)

  usb.speed = 1.5 (1.5) (double)

  usb.vendor = 'Pixart Imaging, Inc.'  (string)

  usb.vendor_id = 2362  (0x93a)  (int)

  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_93a_2510_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'

  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.mouse'} (string list)

  info.category = 'input'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_93a_2510_noserial_if0'  (string)

  info.product = 'PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_93a_2510_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'  (string)

  input.device = '/dev/input/event4'  (string)

  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_93a_2510_noserial_if0'  (string)

  input.product = 'PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE'  (string)

  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event4'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/input/input4/event4'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_03_1_if0'

  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_03_1'  (string)

  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_03_1_if0'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.1/usb3/3-0:1.0'  (string)

  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)

  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)

  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)

  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)

  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)

  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.1/usb3/3-0:1.0'  (string)

  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.num_ports = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)

  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.serial = '0000:00:03.1'  (string)

  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)

  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)

  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)

  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1039_7001'

  info.linux.driver = 'ohci_hcd'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'USB 1.1 Controller'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1039_7001'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0'  (string)

  pci.device_class = 12  (0x

----------

## mikegpitt

Can you post the fdi file you are using and also the path you have placed it?

----------

## baptiste

Hey

I've put the .fdi in /etc/hal/fdi/policy. Yesterday I've added a new merge key, "input.device" witch reffered to /dev/input/wacom, and X recognized my tablet, loaded the wacom driver, but now X complains about something USB ...

Please take a look at this code ...

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<!-- this is probably a bit imprecise -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.product" contains="CTL-460">

      <match key="info.vendor" contains_outof="Wacom">

   <merge key="input.device" type="string">/dev/input/wacom</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>

   <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>

   <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>

   <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>

   <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="serial">

      <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf001;WACf002;WACf003;WACf004;WACf005;WACf006;WACf007;WACf008;WACf009;WACf00a;WACf00b;WACf00c;FUJ02e5">

   <append key="info.capabilities" type="strlist">input</append>

   <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.ForceDevice" type="string">ISDV4</merge>

   <merge key="input.device" type="copy_property">serial.device</merge>

   <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>

   <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>

        <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf008;WACf009">

     <!-- Serial tablets with touch capabilities -->

     <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">touch</append>

   </match>

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

  <!-- Match the Wacom Bluetooth A5 pen tablet -->

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <match key="info.product" contains="WACOM">

        <match key="info.product" contains="Tablet">

          <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>

          <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>

     <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>

     <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>

     <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>

        </match>

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

```

(II) config/hal: Adding input device CTL-460 pad

(II) LoadModule: "wacom"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so

(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.8.4-1 $

(**) CTL-460 pad: always reports core events

(**) CTL-460 pad device is /dev/input/wacom

(**) CTL-460 pad is in relative mode

(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2

(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"

(**) CTL-460 pad: serial speed 9600

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "CTL-460 pad" (type: Wacom Pad)

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"

usbDetect: can not ioctl version

Wacom xf86WcmWrite error : Invalid argument

(EE) Couldn't init device "CTL-460 pad"

(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (1)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device CTL-460 cursor

(**) CTL-460 cursor: always reports core events

(**) CTL-460 cursor device is /dev/input/wacom

(**) CTL-460 cursor is in relative mode

(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2

(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"

(**) CTL-460 cursor: serial speed 9600

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "CTL-460 cursor" (type: Wacom Cursor)

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"

usbDetect: can not ioctl version

Wacom xf86WcmWrite error : Invalid argument

(EE) Couldn't init device "CTL-460 cursor"

(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (1)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device CTL-460 eraser

(**) CTL-460 eraser: always reports core events

(**) CTL-460 eraser device is /dev/input/wacom

(**) CTL-460 eraser is in absolute mode

(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2

(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"

(**) CTL-460 eraser: serial speed 9600

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "CTL-460 eraser" (type: Wacom Eraser)

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"

usbDetect: can not ioctl version

Wacom xf86WcmWrite error : Invalid argument

(EE) Couldn't init device "CTL-460 eraser"

(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (1)

```

As you can read, usbDetect gives a strange error. I'm working on AMD64, and linuxwacom-0.8.4_p1

----------

## mikegpitt

To tell you the truth, I don't know what usbDetect is...  perhaps it is part of the wacom drivers.  It seems like it is complaining about not finding a version number which leads me to believe that perhaps an option is not being compiled in.  You might want to check the ./configure options to see if the ebuild is adding the correct options.  That is probably a long shot though...

One thing I noticed is that you are using x11-drivers/linuxwacom and not x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom.  Is there a reason that you are using one and not the other?

Other advice is to perhaps try a different version of the driver in portage.

----------

## baptiste

Hey

I've tried the XF86-input-wacom drivers, but no help there. They are also masked with ~amd64 keyword. 

X server still complains about the usbDetect error, and unloads module wacom, so the input will not be handled...

Please help  :Sad: 

And smashing the tablet, is not a solution ..

----------

## mikegpitt

I'm guessing that the other version of the driver in portage cause the same error?  Based on your logfiles, it looks like it is erroring out on the eraser, cursor, and pad statements.  Maybe you should try making your hal fdi files more simple.

Try something like this:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<!-- this is probably a bit imprecise -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.product" contains="CTL-460">

      <match key="info.vendor" contains_outof="Wacom">

   <merge key="input.device" type="string">/dev/input/wacom</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>

   <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo> 

```

 *baptiste wrote:*   

> And smashing the tablet, is not a solution ..

 

Who knows, it might work!   :Laughing: 

----------

## baptiste

Pfff

I've adjusted the .fdi accordingly, and now X does not complain anymore but X does not use the tablet as an input-device.

cat /dev/input/wacom does give some funny characters, but wacdump /dev/input/wacom gives an error as in no such device ...

As I see it, I have two options.

Keep using HAL en UDEV for dynamic input devices

OR turn of hal and configure a Xorg.conf to work with this tablet ...

Shame that I have gone to so much trouble ...

----------

